# Library Spotlight - All Saints Choir



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 1, 2020)

Get it here: http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/28-rare-and-experimental/g66-all-saints-choir/
Buy an album: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey, good to see you back! Feeling better? I am looking to buy an album of yours on Bandcamp. I hope to find some orchestral stuff, like you play on the Soaring Strings and Adventure Strings review demo. Any hints which one to get in that genre?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 1, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Hey, good to see you back! Feeling better? I am looking to buy an album of yours on Bandcamp. I hope to find some orchestral stuff, like you play on the Soaring Strings and Adventure Strings review demo. Any hints which one to get in that genre?


Feeling better but apparently not better enough to spell "crossfading" properly in my video... That's gonna bug me.

My orchestral albums are Epic Movie Themes, Fantasies and Fire Earth & Other Things. Epic Movie Themes is more mainstream style cinematic stuff, Fantasies is more Japanese and fantasy style stuff, while Fire Earth & Other Things is more of a slowburn of cinematic orchestral ideas.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 1, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Feeling better but apparently not better enough to spell "crossfading" properly in my video... That's gonna bug me.
> 
> My orchestral albums are Epic Movie Themes, Fantasies and Fire Earth & Other Things. Epic Movie Themes is more mainstream style cinematic stuff, Fantasies is more Japanese and fantasy style stuff, while Fire Earth & Other Things is more of a slowburn of cinematic orchestral ideas.


Excellent! I am in the middle of watching a BBC4 series on Japanese arts and culture. The main takeaway is “mono no aware” and that imperfection is all around us, even in the spelling of certain words. One shouldn’t be too bothered and rather embrace said imperfections. Wasn’t there one card in Brian Eno’s Oblique Strategies that read “errors are hidden intentions”? 

I’ll check out those albums. Maybe even do a proper review! Cheers and thanks for your excellent reviews, they’re the best ones for me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 1, 2020)

This is stunningly beautiful! You’re one talented fellow. Won’t bug you with a request to disclose any and all VIs and mixing plugins used, I swear, but man am I tempted to beg for walkthroughs of any and all tracks...


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 1, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> This is stunningly beautiful! You’re one talented fellow. Won’t bug you with a request to disclose any and all VIs and mixing plugins used, I swear, but man am I tempted to beg for walkthroughs of any and all tracks...


Thanks!

I used so many libraries I can even remember to be honest. I do know that Jaeger, CSS, CSSS, Heavier7Strings, Felt Piano, Jubal Flute, Orchestral X3M, Chamber Strings were used but those were just a fraction of the total. Plugin-wise I usually stick with my DAW's EQ, Multiband Compressor and Limiter alongside things like Supercharger, Sie-Q, Softube Tape, VC-2A Compressor and obviously Valhalla Room at the time of the mixing. Now I just use 7th Heaven.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 1, 2020)

Great. And you know what? It’s all about good musicianship and creativity and composing skills in the end. Although I have to say these tracks have also been mixed very well. I will listen to the four albums I got, and know this will inspire me to go on with my own endeavours.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 1, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari was doing 8 bit LONG before it became a controversial award winning technique:





😂


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 1, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Cory Pelizzari was doing 8 bit LONG before it became a controversial award winning technique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad works for 8-bit. I've been doing it since the early 30's. 1430's, that is.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 1, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> My dad works for 8-bit. I've been doing it since the early 30's. 1430's, that is.


FWIW: you've won the Doctor Emmet contest with your track “Momentous Sojourn” off of your album Fantasies. I have had that on repeat this entire afternoon. Beautiful piece and excellent arranging. Love it, even if it’s 64 bits.


----------



## peterharket (Oct 1, 2022)

Can anyone tell me if the polylegato works with the sustain pedal?


----------



## peterharket (Oct 6, 2022)

Got an email from Soniccouture stating that it does not


----------

